

Moore's law, for how long? - schtog
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moore's_law
how accurate is Moore's law lately?<p>i sometimes see people dismiss it without backing it up with numbers and generally when it fits their agenda.<p>the wikipedia-article on the other hand says it will continue for another decade.<p>will it?<p>and more important perhaps, when will it be trumped by other forms of computers like memristors ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor ) and quantum computers ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_computer ) ?
======
schtog
how accurate is Moore's law lately?

i sometimes see people dismiss it without backing it up with numbers and
generally when it fits their agenda.

the wikipedia-article on the other hand says it will continue for another
decade.

will it?

and more important perhaps, when will it be trumped by other forms of
computers like memristors ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor> ) and
quantum computers ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_computer> ) ?

(for some reason this wasnt posted with the OP so consider it the OP).

